# Help!



## 1shanewhite (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, so now that I have learned I am unable to OC in CA (SADLY)...my next option is a CC permit...

Does anybody know any information on how difficult or how I even proceed with obtaining a CC permit?

THANKS!

-Shane


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Talk with you local sheriff. If Im not mistaken they are the ones in charge of that in CA....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As mentioned in the other thread...

Check out Calguns, but be advised that if you lived in LA county you're not going to get a permit.


----------



## mixmasterrdx (Dec 7, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> As mentioned in the other thread...
> 
> Check out Calguns, but be advised that if you lived in LA county you're not going to get a permit.


This is mostly why I feel I live in another country and not another state. I can't carry because I can't license even though everyone out to harm me is likely carrying. Thank you Southern California for tying the hands of the honest!


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

mixmasterrdx said:


> This is mostly why I feel I live in another country and not another state. I can't carry because I can't license even though everyone out to harm me is likely carrying. Thank you Southern California for tying the hands of the honest!


Yup.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

It's what the idiots of, sorry, the citizens of California want.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SMann said:


> It's what the idiots of, sorry, the citizens of California want.


This is true. People get the government they both want and deserve. Down through history this has been the most disastrous folly of human existence.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep. The feds are supposed to keep any state fom infringing on the Constitution, but we all know that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6. My brother-in-law always says this. He's a retired Army MP and retired LEO.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Frijoli said:


> I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6. My brother-in-law always says this. He's a retired Army MP and retired LEO.


Some things are ok to share here, other things are not. Read the forum rules before you get banned.


----------

